# How can i get my dog to stop "losing" his ball?



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this forum, and I have come for some advice. We have a Golden Retriever who loves to play ball, but he has a bad habit of getting it stuck under things like beds, couches, dressers, he tried getting it under the fridge, ext. How can i brake this habit? He knows how to place a ball in someone's hand when he wants to or put it on their lap, but purposely gets it stuck... Here is some video of this phenomena.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w2J9G5V72Y

Thanks all.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Haha, I don't need to watch the video; I live it every day. Zoe lives to watch her ball roll somewhere inconvenient and then try to get it out until she gets too frustrated and barks at me to get it. That's part of the joy of owning a golden retriever.

To stop it? Well, I have a couple of suggestions...one is covering the prime losing spots so the ball won't fit (I shove her bed against the TV table when she's on a ball rampage)...another is getting balls that are a little too big to fit in the nooks and crannies (be forewarned though...the ball may end up being a bit too big for your dog, and he will probably find new places to stick the bigger ball)...and finally, the only strategy I have really found to work, is to take the balls away when you can't deal with it anymore/don't have time to constantly pull the toys out.

Perhaps someone else has better advice, but this behavior to me is one of the silly special quirks of having a ball-obsessed golden retriever!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You obviously don't enough balls!


----------



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do take the ball away and he barks at me till i give it back. If you notice in the video all the pillows are sourrounding the bed and he finds the smallest corner to put the ball.

And he doesnt just have one ball he has many many balls, sometimes he will try to get 2 balls stuck at the same time.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Darling, just a suggestion, but maybe it'd be a good idea to make your u-tube vids private. I'm thinking maybe you've toasted one too many bongs around your dog and he can't find the ball in front of his nose anymore


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We don't allow tennis balls in the house for this very reason. 

No, not because of the bong. Because they get under furniture and Esther moves the furniture - and not too gently.

Kongs and Nylabones are indoor recreation. Tennis balls are outdoor recreation. It's really simple.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> We don't allow tennis balls in the house for this very reason.
> 
> No, not because of the bong. Because they get under furniture and Esther moves the furniture - and not too gently.
> 
> Kongs and Nylabones are indoor recreation. Tennis balls are outdoor recreation. It's really simple.


Uh Huh, sure Ron sure  whatever you say.

For the record, i'm  with whatever u wanna do, but bud, why make vids and make them public?


----------



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the relevant input. Usually when I have had enough i simply take the balls away. Or he gets kicked outside. Either seem effective. As for the bong video, I didn't post a link to it and what I do is my business. And yeah, what the point in posting 'private' videos on the internet?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

whatsupadrian said:


> Thanks for the relevant input. Usually when I have had enough i simply take the balls away. Or he gets kicked outside. Either seem effective. As for the bong video, I didn't post a link to it and what I do is my business. And yeah, what the point in posting 'private' videos on the internet?


If you make them private you can share them with only your friends, and not the whole world which encompasses your local cops as well. Posting videos of illegal things isn't a smart move, no matter how much you think it's just your business. I wouldn't want to get in trouble because I thought it was clever to post me videos of me breaking the law, but hey, you're obviously too cool for that.


----------



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

I wish I knew how! This is a huge game with our puppy, except that he likes to "get it" himself. If you try to reach for it, he'll lunge at you. If i manage to pull his toy out and give it to him, then he'll put it right back under the couch. He props himself against the edge, and then acts as if he's on the treadmill, frantically swinging his legs to try to reach it.


----------



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

What I dont understand is why he won't obey when this happens. He does it on purpose. Today I watched him take the ball to the refrigerator and attempt to kick it under(it wont fit, no way). I watched him kick it too far then bring it back to the fridge and watch him kick it some more until it rolled too far away in which he would bring it back. Once he manages to lose the ball, he wont obey. Hes been to classes, and we give him lots of attention and he is pretty obedient. He knows the basics. But when the ball is lost he wont respond to NO or COME. We have to either physically remove him or the toy.



jesirose said:


> If you make them private you can share them with only your friends, and not the whole world which encompasses your local cops as well. Posting videos of illegal things isn't a smart move, no matter how much you think it's just your business. I wouldn't want to get in trouble because I thought it was clever to post me videos of me breaking the law, but hey, you're obviously too cool for that.


Obviously your so smart and insightful that you feel you can pass judgment on someone. Why do you automatically assume I'm braking laws? You don't know who I am. You're just another one of those self centered people trying to show everyone on the internet how much better you are then them, as if we give a crap. All you have proven to me is that your opinion is about as valuable as my used toilet paper.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

whatsupadrian said:


> Obviously your so smart and insightful that you feel you can pass judgment on someone. Why do you automatically assume I'm braking laws? You don't know who I am. You're just another one of those self centered people trying to show everyone on the internet how much better you are then them, as if we give a crap. All you have proven to me is that your opinion is about as valuable as my used toilet paper.


So it's okay for you to insult me and assume you know who I am, but you think it's bad when you think I do it to you? Riiight - I'm the one who is passing judgment. I don't believe I said it was wrong for you to do it, just a bad idea to post it online when it's illegal. I didn't even look until now, but your YouTube account says you're in the US, and it's illegal here. I haven't even watched the videos, but the likelyhood is that you are breaking laws. You asked why you should make them private, and I answered. Don't be an ass. I don't care if you want to use a bong or whatever, but you asked why everyone said you shouldn't post it online. And who knows, maybe your dog is high, lol.

The dog is doing it because it's more fun than whatever you want him to do instead. Until he is better trained, a solution is to STOP GIVING HIM THE BALL when he can HIDE IT. If he's not obeying the command and you keep saying it, you make the command worthless. Dogs don't generalize, so he may not even realize that "come" means the same thing when he has a ball as it does when you are somewhere else.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

if my dog barked at me demanding a toy you'd bet my top dollar that the toy in question would not be making any more appearances.

He barks because he knows you'll give in and get it for him. It only takes _one tim__e_ giving in to teach him the annoying little trick you are now living with...

Good luck!!


----------



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

jesirose said:


> So it's okay for you to insult me and assume you know who I am, but you think it's bad when you think I do it to you? Riiight - I'm the one who is passing judgment. I don't believe I said it was wrong for you to do it, just a bad idea to post it online when it's illegal. I didn't even look until now, but your YouTube account says you're in the US, and it's illegal here. I haven't even watched the videos, but the likelyhood is that you are breaking laws. You asked why you should make them private, and I answered. Don't be an ass. I don't care if you want to use a bong or whatever, but you asked why everyone said you shouldn't post it online. And who knows, maybe your dog is high, lol.


I simply stepped out of line and gave my .02 about your life givin the little information I know about you. Doesn't feel too great does it? Prop 215(Compassionate Use Act) has been in effect here in California for about 12 years now. I have been self medicating legally for about 3 years now. So, YES, you did pass judgment and assumed what I was doing is illegal, and also tried to belittle me in the process. And I NEVER asked why I shouldn't post a video. I asked what the purpose of posting "private" videos on the internet. If they were really something "private" I would think it would be stupid to post on the world wide web. 

I guess I should state before more people assume. 
I DO NOT GET ANY OF MY ANIMALS HIGH.



Criosphynx said:


> if my dog barked at me demanding a toy you'd bet my top dollar that the toy in question would not be making any more appearances.
> 
> He barks because he knows you'll give in and get it for him. It only takes _one tim__e_ giving in to teach him the annoying little trick you are now living with...
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you that's a good example of constructive advice. This is specifically the reason I came to this forum. I see how I have fed the dog's motive. I never knew this game was coming, just thought he accidentally got it stuck the first few times but now i know he does it on purpose.

So now that the damage is already done, would taking away every toy he tries to lose the answer?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

whatsupadrian said:


> And I NEVER asked why I shouldn't post a video. I asked what the purpose of posting "private" videos on the internet. If they were really something "private" I would think it would be stupid to post on the world wide web.


You asked what the purpose was, and I answered, so that only people you know can see them and not the whole world, who will in fact, view them and comment on it. I wasn't assuming, I was stating that in the US it is still illegal, federal > local. As I said, I don't care if you use it for whatever reason, but I know of plenty of people IN CA who still get busted for their "self-medicating". The purpose of posting them privately is so you don't get a bunch of shit for stuff like that  And apparently you can't tell what parts of a post are a joke, or you think toilet paper is funny. Either way...if you post it, it's up for scrutiny. I certainly wasn't out to offend you, but you DID ASK. 

As for the dog, you should definately stop giving the ball back. What I would do is once he gets it stuck, move him into another room or crate him so he can't see it and try to get it. Then he learns that hiding it = no more fun.


----------



## whatsupadrian (Aug 25, 2008)

jesirose said:


> You asked what the purpose was, and I answered, so that only people you know can see them and not the whole world, who will in fact, view them and comment on it. I wasn't assuming, I was stating that in the US it is still illegal, federal > local. As I said, I don't care if you use it for whatever reason, but I know of plenty of people IN CA who still get busted for their "self-medicating". The purpose of posting them privately is so you don't get a bunch of shit for stuff like that  And apparently you can't tell what parts of a post are a joke, or you think toilet paper is funny. Either way...if you post it, it's up for scrutiny. I certainly wasn't out to offend you, but you DID ASK.


I understand everything you are saying. And if you would have PMed me your concerns about the legality of my videos or whatever your trying to say, it would be a different story. You hijacked my thread to give your opinion and its completely out of context. 

I highly doubt you know "plenty" of people in Cali getting busted. I live here and don't know anyone getting busted unless they are driving while intoxicated or other stupid things that stupid people do in the first place. And even if you did know "plenty" of people here in Cali that self-medicate, you would be a bit more compassionate. Your judgment and stance on the topic says otherwise. If I were busted, I would be busted by local authorities enforcing the local laws. Just because they are on neopets, or on some forum, doesnt mean you "know" them.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

You asked a question, unrelated to the original topic, and I answered it. Not hijacking. If you wanted it to stay private, couldn't YOU have PMed as well? I wasn't even the one who brought it up! Chill out dude. Maybe you need to go hit the bong now, if you know what I mean. I did answer your original question as well and instead of going back to it, you keep talking about this stuff. So I assumed you wanted to talk about it. If you don't want to talk about your pot use and videos and what not...stop posting about it and go back to the dog topic. I think it's amusing. 

No need to be hating on Neopets.


----------

